# PFC200 mit Codesys 2.3 oder 3.5?



## DerPaul (17 August 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt eine PFC200 gekauft und will demnächst anfangen zu programmieren... Aus dem Techniker kenne ich aber nur Codesys V2.3... Lohnt es sich die 70€ auszugeben, damit man den PFC200 auch mit Codesys V3.5 nutzten kann? Wo liegt der Mehrwert?

Andere Frage, rein aus interesse (vielleicht werde ich es mal ausprobieren), den PFC200 kann man ja auch in C Programmieren? Braucht man da extra tools oder eine spezielle IDE?

Danke schon mal!

Viele Grüße!!!


----------



## KingHelmer (18 August 2016)

Hi Paul,

ich weiß nicht genau von welchen 70€ du sprichst.
Ich hab hier auch einen PFC200 rumstehen, den stelle ich eben entweder auf Codesys 2.3 oder e!cockpit um.

Für das e!cockpit brauche ich dann eine Lizenz die bei ein paar 100 € liegt.

Ich weiß, dass 3S noch eine Lösung anbietet, meinst du das für 70€ ?

Der Mehrwert bei 3.5 liegt für mich in folgenden Dingen:

- HTML5 Webvisualisierung anstatt Java
- Besserer Support zukünftig über 3.5
- Programmierhilfe viel besser in 3.5

Muss man sich halt ein wenig umgewöhnen


----------



## DerPaul (18 August 2016)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, brauche ich eine neue SoftSPS für den PFC200 damit der mit V3 funktioniert, und die kostet eben 70€ siehe hier...
Deswegen die Frage, ob sich die 70€ dann lohnen, um dann V3 statt V2.3 zu nutzen...


----------



## KingHelmer (18 August 2016)

Hi Paul,

das ist genau das was ich geschrieben habe. Die Lösung von 3S für den PFC200.
"Normalerweise" wird der PFC mit der Software e!cockpit programmiert, diese wird von WAGO lizensiert.

Jedenfalls meine ich, dass sich der Umstieg lohnt.
Die Software kannst du ja auch testweise laden und als DEMO immer 2 Stunden am Stück betreiben.
Übrigens ohne weitere Einschränkungen.

Nach den 2 Stunden kannst du dann erneut starten.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## DerPaul (18 August 2016)

Okay Danke - werde dann mal rein schauen und wenn ich damit klar komme investiere ich halt die 70€!


----------



## Player-Ben (19 August 2016)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Hi Paul,
> ....
> 
> Für das e!cockpit brauche ich dann eine Lizenz die bei ein paar 100 € liegt.
> ...



Hi King,
wo hast Du denn die e!cockpit für diese Konditionen gesehen? Mein letztes Angebot war um die 1000.- für die Arbeitsplatzlizens und 745.- mit dem Starterkit (alles ohne Steuern).

Danke
Grüße


----------



## KingHelmer (19 August 2016)

Das meinte ich mit ein paar 100€


----------



## Player-Ben (19 August 2016)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit ein paar 100€



Wohl eher ein paar viele 100.- Euros.

Aber wie ist das dann mit den 2 Stunden, ist das der einziege Unterschied zur Vollversion? Wird das Programm dann einfach beendet oder zumindest vorher noch gespeichert? Kann man auch eine Boot-datei erstellen?

Würde schon gerne umsteigen, aber meine Anlage läuft im Eigenheim und da tun 1000.- Euro immer weh.


----------



## KingHelmer (19 August 2016)

Also soweit ich informiert bin schaltet sich die Software wohl immer auf STOP.
Da könnte man ja überlegen ein Relay abfallen zu lassen, welches die Stromversorgung zur PLC unterbricht und nach 5 Sekunden wieder einschaltet, damit das Programm wieder startet.

Aber bei solchen "kriminellen Machenschaften" bin ich dann nicht dabei


----------



## Player-Ben (19 August 2016)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> ...
> Aber bei solchen "kriminellen Machenschaften" bin ich dann nicht dabei



Ich auch nicht, aber Danke für die Infos.


----------

